# GSD Puppy needs a family who loves her!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Your very nice for taking in her and finding her a home. Feel bad for the poor girl sounds like that guy was in over his head. Hopefully he doesnt go out and replace her. Wish I was closer as I may know someone who could take her..but I would rather you try to find someone closer..less traumatic for her. Sounds like a bit of submissive urination going on...again thanks for helping her!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks! I'll let you know if I don't find someone in the area  I think she will really thrive with the right family.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Bumping up...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck in finding this dear pup a home.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

How is she with potty training at your house now? I bet a lot better with the right care.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You might try contacting rescue groups and see if they would let you foster her but adopt her out through their group, just because they have applications from people with GSD experience.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

She is doing so much better than she was... it is really fun to watch her grow and become more and more confident. The first day or two that I had her she peed and cowered every time I walked near her. I would have to open the back door and walk into the yard to get her to go outside, she didn't want to walk past me. She didn't want to come inside the house after going out. The other dogs would approach her but she wouldn't play, would just kind of cower and lay down, submissively.

She is coming out of her shell and is very shepherd-y. Her and Caira run laps in the yard together and I am very excited to say that she actually wrestled with Remy and Caira tonight. She is kenneled when we can't keep an eye on her or when we are gone and at night, and she does well to bark and let us know she needs to go out. So far we haven't had ANY accidents... hmmmm... 

Tonight we worked on sit, down, and place. I wanted to brush her so I grabbed her collar to hold her still... big mistake. She cowered and bolted, I had to coerce her back to me. We worked a lot on me touching her collar while giving treats, loving on her around her neck, etc. She will give me kisses now, she wouldn't before.

I have no doubt that with the right family she will be wonderful. We have a friend who is very interested in her as a companion for their other, very confident dog. I think it would be a good fit for her. I haven't been putting a lot of effort into marketing her because I'd like for her to get more confident and get some training before I send her on her way. Caira, who is very alpha bitch, is a good leader for her and does a good job at teaching her boundaries. Now that she is wrestling Caira keeps her from overdoing it. Caira also places herself between me and Sheeba when she jumps on me, and corrects her. Remy is a good match for her as well... she took to him much quicker than she did to Caira. He is laid back and lets most anything happen to him, so she felt more confident trying to play with him than with Caira in the beginning. We have a little dog in boarding that Sheeba seems to really like as well, but she can get a little rough without meaning to.

She is a great dog but it isn't the right time to add another canine member to our family. We have discussed and human babies are the next step... then when we get past the terrible toddler years we will consider getting another puppy. In the meantime we will keep fostering and helping when we can.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's a beautiful GSD pup.


Have you thought of maybe getting her matched up with a Vet that is in need of a Service Dog?

Best of luck finding her a home.


----------

